# KDE-Grafikanzeige spinnt völlig nach Installation



## henning-malaysia (8. November 2005)

Liebe Mitpinguine, 

ich hab schon auf ziemlich vielen PCs erfolgreich SuSE in verschiedenen Versionen installiert (is ja etz auch net sooo schwer, ich weiß). 

Auf der einen Kiste geht aber grundsätzlich die Grafikdarstellung schief: Ich hab nacheinander SusE 9.3, 10.0, sowie Novel Enterprise 9 versucht, jeweils mit dem gleichen Ergebnis:

Die Installation lief soweit erfolgreich, beim ersten grafischen Login war die Grafikdarstellung dann aber so gigantisch zu groß, dass man nur den oberen linken Ausschnitt auf dem Monitor sieht,  man bräuchte also quasi einen 10m großen Bildschirm, um alles zu sehen.  Somit:: Arbeit an der GUI kann man knicken.

Ich hab mich dann per SSH eingeloggt und yast aufgerufen, die Auflösung war aber ganz normal, ein Rumfummeln an der Einstellung hat auch nichts zum positiven verändert.

Der PC ist ein AMD64 3400+ (die verwendete Linux-Software war einmal 32bit, einmal 64bit, sollte ja aber wurscht sein), die Grafikkarte eine Allerwelts-ATI-Radeon 9800 SE. 

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir den Grund (und vielleicht ne Lösung) sagen?

Danke schonmal!

henning-mlaysia


----------



## deepthroat (8. November 2005)

Hi.

Wenn du Auflösung zu hoch ist, versuch mal Strg+Alt+Num-Minus (das Minus auf dem Nummernblock) zu drücken. Das sollte die Auflösung normalerweise reduzieren.

Anscheinend ist da allerdings etwas mit der Erkennung des Speichers schief gelaufen. Da mußt du mal in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log bzw. /var/log/Xfree86.0.log Datei schauen ob evtl. Fehler gemeldet wurden.

Einstellen kannst du die ganze Sache (ohne Yast2) auch in der Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf bzw. /etc/X11/XF86Config-4. Und zwar müßtest du in der "Screen" Section den Modus der entsprechenden Tiefe anpassen indem du die hohen Auflösungen einfach entfernst die nicht sinnvoll sind.

Gruß


----------

